# Beaver: Trap size



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

I was wondering if a 220 or a 280 conibear would kill a beaver instead of the 330s? I am a youth, and the 330s are hard to set/heavy.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

They'll be plenty strong enough if they still have good, strong springs on them. The problem is the jaw size, a good sized beaver will really fill up a 330, and might not even fit in a 220 far enough to get a good catch. You'll also probably see more refusals with 220's.

Buy a good set of setters and you should be able to set a 330 no problem.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I picked up a set of these probably 7 years ago. They are the cats meow. You'll be able to set the 330 with ease. It's a good design and they'll last most guys a life time.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=525_527&products_id=4532

I'd say go with the 330's though, I agree with BBJ, you'll definitely have some refusals and it might be to small for a 3 year old beaver. I think the 220 would be fine for the yearlings and 1 year olds, but it way to small for the bigger ones.

xdeano


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The setting tongs make the 330 easy,but I have trapped many beaver useing the 280 and they will work just fine. It is always a good idea to carry a rope setter in your pocket in case of a emergancy. I am 86 years old and used the first 330's in North Dakota,Did a test for the Fish and wildlife,set two traps and had two beaver the next morning. They were impressed and so was I. That was in the early 1950's.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

adokken, you have some outstanding trapping pictures, you should post them up here. We'd like to see them again. (good to hear from you). :beer:


----------

